# speeding.



## TTdigaz (Apr 11, 2020)

A policeman pulls a car over for speeding.

officer: "Sir, do you know you were doing 120 mph in a 60 zone?"

Driver: " Yes! I'm Sorry, but that's because I was racing another car and lost track of the speed."

Since he did not see any car besides that, the officer asks - "Sir, have you been drinking?"

Driver: "A little bit of Whisky, but just because I needed something to take with the LSD I took at a party!"

officer: "LSD? Sir, I need you to step out of the car! Is there anything else I need to know? Drugs, Firearms?"

Driver: "Sure! There is at least 5 pounds of cocaine in my glove department and an AK-47 under my seat! But please, don't open the trunk, or the person I just kidnapped will escape!"

officer, not believing in what he heard and a little afraid, called his superior!

At his arrival, The officer told the Sergeant all that. The sergrant told him to wait by his car and goes to speak with the driver:

Sergeant: "Sir, my subordinate told me you have a kidnapped person in your trunk!"

Driver opens the trunk: "As you can see, there's no one here, but my jack and spare tire"

Sergeant: "What about the AK under your seat?"

Driver pulling his seat forward: "There's no such thing here, just an umbrella!!"

Sergeant: "I see! And the cocaine in your glove compartment"

Driver opens the glove compartment: "you must be kidding me! Only my documents are in there!"

Sergeant: "Have you been engaging in any kind of drugs?"

Driver: "No sir and i bet he said i was speeding too"


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

The old ones are the best!


----------



## mudmonkey (Oct 1, 2020)

Might have to try this :lol:


----------

